# Wild Toy Hauler?



## Toni689 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hello,
I am looking for an owner's manual. I have no idea what make/model it is. This is what I know: I have the VIN. I know it's a 2002 model. The title says WILD as manufacturer and Body Style is CT.
From my research, it seems to be made by Fleetwood. But when I look at their owner's manual search tool, it does not have WILD or similar listed as an option.
It was purchased used and we would like to find a manual to help with repairs, etc.


----------



## avrelleio (May 29, 2022)

I have the previous model...the 3711, but I lust for the 37RB. The sliding glass window to the garage is amazing. However mine has a huge living room compared to the RB. I am currently adding railing to my rear deck, another perk the RB already has.

192.168.1.1​


----------

